# Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot​*
Sommerzeit scheint Bärenzeit zu sein. 

Hatten wir gerade erst berichtet, wie der 11-jährige Elliot in Alaska seine Verwandten mutig rettete:
Andere Länder, andere Sitten: ElfJähriger rettet Angler vor Bärenangriff

Nun aus Russland ein Video, wie ein schwimmender Bär Angler in einem Boot angreift.




http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...on-baer-ein-und-werden-gejagt_id_7313148.html

Vor allem die Töne, die der Bär von sich gibt da - wer da kein Muffensausen kriegt und die Flucht ergreift, ist definitiv "mutiger" als ich.

Leute ernsthaft - alles muss ICH NICHT in meinem Anglerleben selber erlebt haben.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Welpi (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*

Der wollte halt mit :q ... mit meiner Rudernuckelpinne wäre das deutlich spannender gewesen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*

Hier ein Angler, der weiß, wie man mit Bären umgeht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sct3d4ylmRY
:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*

nett, aber im Gegensatz zum Video aus Russland eben nicht real...

Ich brauch keinen tobenden Bären real hinter meinem Boot..


----------



## schlotterschätt (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*

Abgesehen von dem Video, selten so einen bescheuerten Kommentar gehört.
" In seiner Gier nach den Schätzen der Taiga " usw. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*

klar, ist übel.
aber ich schalte auf stumm, nachdem der Bär geröhrt hat..


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte mal ein ähnliches Erlebnis in Schweden.

Er war mit einem Einheimischen auf einem See vom Boot am fischen. Sie waren so 20m vom Ufer entfernt, als öde aus dem Wald ein knacken gehört haben und auf mal ein brüllender Bär den Abhang runtergerannt kam.
Ich glaube so schnell hat noch niemand den Motor eines Bootes angezogen


----------



## Carsten_ (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*



Welpi schrieb:


> Der wollte halt mit :q ... mit meiner Rudernuckelpinne wäre das deutlich spannender gewesen



Oh ja das wäre es!
 Wenn du dabei weiter gefilmt hättest: Hut ab


----------



## Fruehling (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*

DAS: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su7GkqwxG08 finde ich viel härter... |supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leute ernsthaft - muss ICH in meinem Anglerleben selber erlebt haben.
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Das wäre mal ein AB-Videoprojekt. Lachsangeln auf Kamtschatka.

Ich besorge eine Lizenz für _Ursus arctos beringianus_, und dann machen wir noch einen Bären vom Belly, was hältst du davon?



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier ein Angler, der weiß, wie man mit Bären umgeht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sct3d4ylmRY
> :vik:



Ein Bär, der einen Roundhouse-Kick beherrscht?|bigeyes
 Halte ich für einen Fake!:q


----------



## west1 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ein Bär, der einen Roundhouse-Kick beherrscht?|bigeyes
> Halte ich für einen Fake!:q



Der war als Jungbär bei  Chuck Norris in der Lehre. |supergri


----------



## Jose (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*

ich hielt focus immer schon für dumm.
jetzt, dank AB, weiß ich: der ist saudumm.

bärenschiet


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*

Siehste:
AB bildet ;-))))


----------



## Jose (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*

...und das jeden tag.
deshalb bin ich ja dabei #6


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*

Der wollte doch nur spielen.
Bißchen "kitty, kitty" und dann wird gekuschelt.
|pftroest:


----------



## Michael.S (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*

Mit einem Bellyboot wird das richtig sportlich , gut das es hier keine Bären giebt aber ich mußte auch mal vor einer Herde Bullen fliehen die ich für Kühe hielt , so schnell bin ich noch nie gerannt


----------



## Deep Down (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Russland, schwimmender Bär verfolgt Angler im Boot*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der wollte doch nur spielen.
> Bißchen "kitty, kitty" und dann wird gekuschelt.
> |pftroest:



Wie war das noch mit Deinem verlinkten Video?

Hey Du Kleiner. Ein Bärchen und der hat überhaupt keine Angst, im Gegenteil....ey, eey....aaaah,......hilfe....!

Na ja, wenigstens so ähnlich:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i6gohV0bJU


----------

